# How do you organ - ize your meals?



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I used to give my dogs organ everyday. Then, I started forgetting to add it to their meals so I would double the organ the next day. 


So what I want to know from you is, how do you feed organ? Do you feed it everyday? Every other day? Three times a week?



I don't think I want to give it to them everyday anymore. 



Thanks for your input!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Ruby is finally fully transitioned to liver. I feed it 4 times a week, and will soon be doing that with kidney as well.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Organs are the only thing that's been a problem for my guys so it's been a slow go. Tomorrow will be a year since they've been on raw and we're just now to the point that they can have a TINY piece about 3 times a week. I just make sure it's with a bony meal. I don't know that I'll ever give it more often than that but I can hopefully up the amount.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

i freeze it in smaller portions (about the 5% needed per organ per week) and then I take 2 bags out each week and put pieces in his food everyday. i haven't been able to feed organ only meals but I have heard of some people who can. i am at the point where the small portions don't cause problems so i'll probably try to empty the bags faster


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i give one of three organs daily, but my dogs are smaller, so frozen pieces of organ are a treat for them, after exercising or a walk.

donna,your dogs are so small, they shouldn't get more than a sliver at a time.

organs are fat solubles. i would err on the side of caution....

but if you feed less often, you feed more at one sitting. i would rather not do that since they can cause loose stools and then i would be feeding more bone, maybe more bone than they need...if that makes sense


----------



## Lynn In Tenn (Aug 20, 2009)

I usually throw a small pieced of chicken,deer, or beef liver in with their evening meal. When I say small, maybe half of a large chicken liver per dog. If it's deer, maybe a 1inch square piece.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Rebel gets his 10% every day. Snorkels gets more, somewhere between 20-30% every day.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Right now I'm feeding four days of organ, two days liver, two days kidney (still transitioning the kidney with teeny pieces) the other three days are all boneless and soon I will be incorporating more boneless with the liver meals


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I have started feeding organs twice a month.

Sprocket gets them 7 on, 7 off.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow, such differences....


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I feed mainly liver, sometimes kidney once a week on Wednesdays, that's also the day I give sardines to my dog. (that's just so I've got some sort of system in my head)

OR

I feed Wednesdays and Sundays but only if I remember.

Our sheep and beef are grass fed anyway here so I probably don't need the sardines, but it gives the boy variety.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

My two boys get 2-3oz of organ every day. Two days in a row will be liver, two days in a row will be something else (kidney, spleen, or pancreas). I am super anal, I have my organs divided up in ziploc baggies that each contain about two days worth for two dogs. Every other day I pull a bag out to thaw in the fridge. Organs are the only thing that I keep organized in the freezer so I know exactly where they are. I keep them in the top freezer trays.

It seems that having some organ every day keeps the boys nice and lubed up, but not so much where they get the runs. 

Now my husband's dog Cadbury, she seems to do best with organ every other day, or a few times a week. And I just give her more at a time to equal 10% per week. She also does better with bone every single day, where the boys eat bone every other day. So yes, all dogs are different.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

magicre said:


> i give one of three organs daily, but my dogs are smaller, so frozen pieces of organ are a treat for them, after exercising or a walk.
> 
> *donna,your dogs are so small, they shouldn't get more than a sliver at a time.*
> 
> ...


And believe me, they don't. We do all remember "the trail of terror thread" right? We try to keep that at a minimum around here.....:wink:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I have big dogs and they have never had a problem with chicken or beef liver. They eat it about once or twice a week and I divide up a bucket of the chicken livers between them with their meals. I'm not sure how much that is, maybe 8 oz per dog. Or else they get about 8 oz of beef liver each. I still get my organs at the grocery store so I have to find some new ones, the beef liver is pretty expensive. If I am feeding whole chickens, then the livers and kidneys and other parts just get mixed in with the chickens so I don't even count that, same with turkeys. They could probably use more organ meat, but I need to find a better source for them.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Mine get liver on Sunday and Tuesday and kidney on Monday and Wednesday. At this point mine do not seem to need much bone to keep firm stool. I am only feeding bone about 2x per week and that is working well.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I give a little to everyone almost everyday. Usually liver, beef or chicken. whichever container I happen to pull from the freezer. If I notice that their stool is really loose, I may hold up fro a day or two. So absolutely no science or pattern from our house!!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I have a big bag full of big liver chunks and a big bag full of big kidney chunks for Buck and a small bag of small liver chunks and a small bag of small kidney chunks for Dude.

Right now, Buck is getting none since he is strictly on boneless meals for the next couple of weeks but normally, I just toss in a chunk of one or the other as often as I remember to. Sometimes I feed more than 10% and sometimes less. He is my iron gut. One night a few months back, I realized that I only had enough meat to feed one dog (end of the paycheck) and a bunch of pork kidneys. Dude got the meat (I think it was chicken quarters) and Buck had a whole meal of whole, beautiful, pork kidneys and not a single loose stool was had.

Dude doesn't get as much as he should be getting at 11 months in but, as you all know, he is my sensitive guy. For him, I give a small chunk of one organ and then he doesn't get any more until his stool has firmed up enough. I don't want him CONSTANTLY having the runs. He is able to eat organ more frequently than he used to so we're getting there!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I have organs in the freezer portioned into what I need for all 5 dogs and 2 cats for their amounts every 2 weeks....that gets pulled out and fed over a two day period about 2x per month!:thumb:

No one really has any issues with anything any more.....but I don't really mind/notice when they do either!Lol. Only exception to that being Brody can NOT be given too MUCH bone, his stomach gets really upset and he has horrid burps, we joke that he is our kitty cat and should only have about 7% bone!Lol. But for organs....the every 2 weeks over a 2 day period works perfectly!:thumb:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> I have organs in the freezer portioned into what I need for all 5 dogs and 2 cats for their amounts every 2 weeks....that gets pulled out and fed over a two day period about 2x per month!:thumb:
> 
> No one really has any issues with anything any more.....but I don't really mind/notice when they do either!Lol. Only exception to that being Brody can NOT be given too MUCH bone, his stomach gets really upset and he has* horrid burps*, we joke that he is our kitty cat and should only have about 7% bone!Lol. But for organs....the every 2 weeks over a 2 day period works perfectly!:thumb:


OMG, the burps and the farts from too much bone are SO bad! Buck swallowed a big chunk of bone recently and he had the worst gas coming out of both ends. I leaned over the edge of the bed when he came to cuddle with me the next morning and he belched in my face. It was in my nose and my mouth and I could taste it. It was one of the worst smells I have ever smelled...


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I try to feed some type of organ meat with each meal, just a small amount. Didn't know if everyone knew but on the beef hearts and other hearts I get by the case usually comes with the thymus attached and that is an organ also. Don't know if I spelled that right. But just thought I would throw that in. lol


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

I feed my boys offal... About 3 oz every other day.

Sam can't have too much cause he gets the poops easy.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Let's see.. I give liver 3x a week, along with a chicken quarter. I'm able to give their full 5% that way. Kidney, twice a week with a turkey neck, for whatever reason my guys tolerate it better than liver so I can feed the 5% over 2 days instead of 3. I wish I could just do a weeks worth of liver/kidney in one day (well, two, one day for liver, one for kidney), but I don't think any of my dogs could handle it!


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

One big bowl full a week of whichever organ


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

After (how many years is it?), I'm still forcing a chunk of liver or kidney down Mol's throat every night. Oh God, I couldn't imagine having to force feed a whole meal of it!
I have no idea how much it weighs, maybe a chicken liver size chunk or so. She hasn't had a problem digestively, it's just she still absolutely detests the taste of it.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Weekly here. Sometimes small amounts a couple times a week.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Every 5th day or so I feed organs, I give beef kidney and rotate the liver sources, Jersey's only been on raw 4 months but it doesn't seem to phase her so I am starting to give the full amounts this month, she gets 3oz or so of each organ with a bone in source. I am glad the dog, cat and ferrets all eat organs with no problem.


----------

